# Raiden Phantom or ?



## dkzach (Jun 30, 2011)

Dont know if this helps but I have last years cartels, solid binding, but longevity wise there not so good... lol all the stitching is breaking. that is from over 50 days of riding but still don't know how much longer the structural integrity will last XD. 

I also have bad knees and tbh I think auto cant doesn't work at all, but I know canted bindings like Ride do work, and phantoms are canted so it should be good

I can tell you my next binding will be phantoms though from what iv heard they was a extra high, highback, im very interested in that.


----------



## bpow (Nov 28, 2012)

Thats weird i would of thought the cartels would be one of the best options for a well built durable binding.
Anyone have any experience with the phantoms?


----------



## Mpjames 09 (Dec 21, 2012)

Check out Amplid Balance 2.0's. these are off the radar of most riders outside of Europe. I bought a set to match my Ultralight. These bindings are very sick looking and I like it that not a lot of people use them. Good luck.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Phantoms aren't canted. The airbags are awesome though.

Formulas or the ideal match up, Flow NX2 AT's.


----------



## bpow (Nov 28, 2012)

Any reason formulas over the phantoms? Quick search shows i could get both at similar price (2012 models). Formulas being canted sounds like it would be good for my bad knee but i havnt tried canted bindings yet? So might be worth a try. It was the padding in the phantoms which got me interested because its the impacts that effect my knee. Can anyone tell me how the formulas compare in this regard?
Love the look of amplid stuff but its hard to get hold of at a good price like the other options im looking at.
Thanks


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Airbags are better, but the Formula's are by no means bad. EVA all the way down to the board is pretty damn good.


----------



## bpow (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks Nivek
Your a legend!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

bpow said:


> Thanks Nivek
> Your a legend!


While airbags absolutely helps, I think canting is more effective on bad knees than they are.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Nivek said:


> While airbags absolutely helps, I think canting is more effective on bad knees than they are.


After riding my new phantoms i would say that i miss the canting from my targas, BUT i think the phantoms are awesome, actually apart from the canting they are almost my fav.


----------



## bpow (Nov 28, 2012)

So looks like im going formulas or phantoms. I have to buy online and have found some med formulas but unsure if they will fit my size 9 boots. Can anyone confirm i will need large or will get by with mediums?
Thanks all


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

bpow said:


> So looks like im going formulas or phantoms. I have to buy online and have found some med formulas but unsure if they will fit my size 9 boots. Can anyone confirm i will need large or will get by with mediums?
> Thanks all


Medium fits 8-11


----------



## bpow (Nov 28, 2012)

Just checking as the size chart shows medium goes up to 8 while large starts at 8? Still considering the phantoms at this point as large formulas are harder for me to find.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

bpow said:


> Just checking as the size chart shows medium goes up to 8 while large starts at 8? Still considering the phantoms at this point as large formulas are harder for me to find.


Right sorry, large is 8-11. Eveyone uses different sizes, I get confused sometimes.


----------



## bpow (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey again
Had my mind set on formula's but cant find any my size at a good price. But have found some companies. Can anyone tell me how they compare? I also have found some blackhawks and 390 bosses at around the same price! Any better than the other? Or i could save $80 and get some phantoms? Any help would be great. What would you pick and why?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Blackhawks are stiffer then the phantoms and have canting


----------



## bpow (Nov 28, 2012)

bseracka said:


> Blackhawks are a little softer then the phantoms and have canting


Thanks. I thought the phantoms were more freestyle and would be softer than the blackhawks? Im keen to try canted binding but am still tempted by the phantoms. Having a hard time deciding as i can get the phantoms cheaper than the others. Can anyone comment on the k2 company bindings ?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Blackhawks are definitely stiffer than Phantoms, not a ton, but stiffer. And the Company is the stiffest in the K2 line. In between the Phantom and Machine.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

That totally trips me out, as bsercka post says softer while the quote says stiffer (yes I know it was edited).

Blackhawks are considered a stiffer binding but I found them softer than the 390 boss. That's just my own experience.

I'm still shocked at how stiff/responsive the 390 Bosses are. The blackhawks are nice. Canting, comfortable and not terribly stiff. I paired it up with a Coda.

I wish it had airbags because I really want to try them out but the Blackhawks were a good binding. Great ratchets too. My favorite so far.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

I haven't ridden the blackhawks but i have owned the boss's and own the phantoms now and i can't believe the 390's are stiffer than the blackhawks. To me the 390's are waaaaay softer than the phantoms, like a shit load softer. I switched the 390's after 2 days for the targas (which are similar to phantoms but a tad stiffer).


----------



## bpow (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah if the phantoms were canted i would jump strait on them. The airbags sound great but are they as durable as the eva padding? Leaning towards the blackhawks at the moment as i want to try canted bindings. How will the blackhawks go in the park. I love pipe and kickers but have also started having fun on the easy boxes.
Thanks all!


----------



## bpow (Nov 28, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Blackhawks are definitely stiffer than Phantoms, not a ton, but stiffer. And the Company is the stiffest in the K2 line. In between the Phantom and Machine.


Hey Nivek. Just checking are you saying the company and the blackhawks will be around the same stiffness? Thanks


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

bpow said:


> Yeah if the phantoms were canted i would jump strait on them. The airbags sound great but are they as durable as the eva padding? Leaning towards the blackhawks at the moment as i want to try canted bindings. How will the blackhawks go in the park. I love pipe and kickers but have also started having fun on the easy boxes.
> Thanks all!


Yeah thats actually the only thing i don't like about my Phantoms, i wish they were canted like my Targas. They are however an awesome binding and although i don't have a huge amount of days on them i cant see the airbags being unreliable. I weigh 265lbs and they seem to support my weight just fine.

Honestly couldn't comment on the blackhawks in the park, sorry.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

bpow said:


> Hey Nivek. Just checking are you saying the company and the blackhawks will be around the same stiffness? Thanks


Nope, Company would land between the Machine and Blackhawk.


----------



## bpow (Nov 28, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Nope, Company would land between the Machine and Blackhawk.


So sounds like the blackhawks would be better for doing a few park laps when im keen.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Note to Raiden & Flux: Add Canting to all but your sub $200 models next year. Get on it!


----------



## bpow (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the help guys. Went and ordered the blackawks. Still keen to hear how they go in the park? But either way will try post my own review when i can. Yew!!


----------



## Juzzs8 (May 16, 2008)

*Canter?*

Hey, just wondering what the canter is? I tried to order Blackhawks last year but could only get phantoms. So ended with phantoms. My girlfriend just got Blackhawks today, and I can't seem to see a real big difference in them apart from the air bags on the phantoms. I have really bad knees and by sound of it Canter could be a good thing!

Cheers!


----------

